# Sprintshift question



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Post deleted


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sprintshift Mercedes Benz*

Hello there,

If you go back to our (mine and yours) previous posts, or search in forums for Sprintshift you will find it.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-12319-sprintshift.html

Scince my F1 problem which I still get sometimes, I have only just recently had a similar problem. I had stopped outside reception at a campsite and when I returned the Gearbox would not engage from N to 1 or A. I tried several times and no go. Left it 5 mins and it then engaged. Occasionaly the gearbox is jumpy and we sometimes get a rattle when idling.

I have contacted MB who tell me that the latest, updated Relay had been fitted as a recall and that it may need replacing again. I am going to get a new relay and keep it in the van just in case.

If you look into the new MB sprinter you will find Sprintshifty has been dropped in favour of a Fully Automatic Box. VW's Crafter made in the same Factory by MB will have an updated version of Sprintshift though.

Hope this helps?

Out of interest do you find your van noisy @ 70mph? Are you revving at over 3000rpm?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=17763

Trev


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

deleted


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sprintshift Mercedes Benz*

Hello JeffO,

What year is your Van? Did you buy new or used ? MB recalled some earlier vans due to a problem with the relay.

Ah of course you are running a 3 series and you will have the same final drive ratio but as you are probably on 215/70/16 tyres ? your revs will be lower.

Trev


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Trev,

I bought the campervan new on Sept 1st last year - but of course the van on which it is based will be older than that allowing for supply to CI in Iraly and then shipping to UK.

I will question the relay recall with the dealer tomorrow.

Thanks

JeffO

PS Without going out to look (and its dark now!) I cannot be sure about the tyre size but you are probably right. I'll look in th morning


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Our Brand New Frankia Motorhome on Merc chasis 416 failed*

On our trip back from Germany where we picked up our brand new motorhome we heard a high pitched squeak. At the time we thought it was just the wheels bedding in but it seemed to get louder and thought we would get it checked out next time.

We have semi authomatic gearbox and apart from the awful brakes and handbrake system were okay with the van. That is until last weekend when we made the mistake of going down a road which was far too narrow for our van ( There were no signs to tell us it narrowed). We thought we had better reverse which my partner ( An experienced Sprinter driver) started to do when smoke billowed out from under the van and water appeared to have leaked. At first we had thought we had a water leak, but he stopped and waited until the gears had cooled. It was I hesten to mention a moderate slope and we had no choice but to reverse as we couldn't proceed forward.

After it had cooled we begin again to reverse the van only to find it juddering, with smoke coming out within seconds of moving. We realised that we would be unable to move without burning out the clutch, so my partner placed the handbrake on only to discover that it wouldn't hold the van and quickly put his foot on the brakes. I will mention that had the brakes failed our van would be a right off as he would have took out several cars on this road.

By this time we had rang AA only to discover a very unhelpful lady who refused to assist unless we had our insurance policy to hand. I explained that it was the insurance company who had put us though to them and cleared immediate assistance. She refused and I lost my temper and decided to pay a local emergency team to assist us.

After towing us to the top of the small hill we tried again to set off but the gearbox failed to go into 1st gear, then failed to go into anything. I heard it make clunking noises and then it just failed. we were towed back to the campsite where Merc emergency services picked it up and took it to the garage.

according to the garage the clutch failed within 1 week and it was probally from factory pickup where the problems started.

I am concerned that our 8.5 meters van is unable to reverse back up slopes and wondered if other people have encounted problems such as the one I have described above?

Frankia MH


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds like a nightmare! I cannot imagine any reason for you not being able to reverse up a slight slope - often reverse gears are lower than first so there should be no problem?? I have not had this problem, but the gear problem sounds similar.

Actually I have been mulling over the situation re my van since the problems, and I am wondering about weight.

The sprinter 316 that mine is based on has MGW 3500. But when you buy the CI campervan its MGW is 3800, and CI say that the increase is allowable because it has "camping car suspension" (whatever that may be).

But could Mercedes argue that it is not just the suspension, also the clutch, gearbox, brakes, handbrake etc. Presumably CI did not modify all of these. And therefore at 3800 perhaps Mercedes could say the van is overloaded even though it it is within the CI stated limits???

I guess this situation must apply to other makes as well. 

I wonder if anyone has encountered a problem because of this?

Rgds

JeffO


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*The Weight Thing*



sailor said:


> Sounds like a nightmare! I cannot imagine any reason for you not being able to reverse up a slight slope - often reverse gears are lower than first so there should be no problem?? I have not had this problem, but the gear problem sounds similar.
> 
> Actually I have been mulling over the situation re my van since the problems, and I am wondering about weight.
> 
> ...


Hello again JeffO,

No the weight should have no ill effect on the Sprintshift. They use the same Gearbox up to 4.6t GVW. However, they have never fitted it to the 6 series (616) with air brakes. This was only available with Manual or fully automatic as used in the similar badged Dodge Sprinter distrubuted in the USA and Americas.

Camping car suspension means it has uprated springs and tyres and some added bump stops.

A question to those with an EmmBee who have replied to this post, do you know that if you have the heater booster button on your dash (the horizontal switch in the centre of the dial above rest or below a/c) that you have a Eberspächer D5WZ hydronic heater fitted?

Please let me know

Trev

If you have any command of the German Language you may be able to use this site for more information http://www.2yoo.de/dr/sprinter/index.php


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi trev,

Wow! Mine has a horizontal switch as you describe. A red light comes on when you press it. The handbook says it helps the heater to warm up more quickly in cold conditions, and that it does nothing above 5 degrees.

However I had no idea how it worked or really what it was!

You live and learn.

My van is now in the merc dealers undergoing tests and I am waiting for the results.

Thanks for your contributions.

JeffO


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nothing Above 5 Degrees*



sailor said:


> Hi trev,
> 
> Wow! Mine has a horizontal switch as you describe. A red light comes on when you press it. The handbook says it helps the heater to warm up more quickly in cold conditions, and that it does nothing above 5 degrees.
> 
> ...


Well it should work above 5 Degrees !. Maybe you have misinterpreted it for the air-conditioner that will not work below 5 Degress. If you use the heater boost from cold it will heat up your engine much quicker and reduce engine wear.

You can also get and upgrade kit to turn it into a fully programable parking/habitation heater with mini clock. The Upgrade kit is £265 from Thursbys

http://www.rthursby.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_Hot_Air_and_Water.html
http://www.auto-electricals.co.uk/acatmore/hydronicbdws.html

Trev


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Trev,

I checked the handbook, and the precise wording is that the heater boost system is not required above 5 degrees. It doen not actually say it will not work.

The upgrade kit looks interesting, although since I already have a programmable diesel heating system in the van itself it may be overkill for me.

I now have my van back, apparently fixed! They replaced what they descibed as the sprintshift hydraulic cylinder, which they said was faulty. It certainly drives OK at present.

Rgds

JeffO


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Update on my van & Big thank you to Roy & Wendy*

I thought you would like an update on our van. The local (Newport) Mercedes garage picked my van up and within a day had diagnosed the problem, as a burnt out clutch caused by seized release bearings. The garage was excellent and had it fixed by the next day and rang us regularly to keep us informed throughout. Incidentally it was fully covered under international warranty even though it was a German import.

The garage suspects it was caused by the van being left in a field some months before conversion. We are not sure who is at fault but the finger seems to be pointing at Frankia, who had delays caused by their factory fire.

We are now finally enjoying our van and have successfully reversed up a hill without incident! 

By the way a big thank you to Wendy & Roy (Who by strange co-incidence own a Frankia); they helped us when we broke down in front of their house.


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Very pleased to hear the van is now fully sorted, you can at last enjoy your travels.
I'm not surprised if the chassis had stood for some time - it's more common than people realise.
Citreon cars were notorious for registering vehicles, then placing them in compounds to get their quota up so that Citreon UK could get a bigger discount from Citreon France. In the mid nineties I bought a Xantia with 10 miles on the clock, but it was a year old, but of course at a massive discount.
Anyway glad all is well.
By the way, I don't suppose there's any chance of faxing over the two missing pages of the control panel manual? - I'm now fairly certain that there is a fault where it is not recognising the second leisure battery that was fitted at the factory. 
Kind regards
Bob & Ann


----------

